# best antenna for wichita, ks area



## ibooksrule

My dad lives in wichita, ks and he is wanting to hook his 625 up to an antenna and then soon his 722 when he trades up.

Has anyone got any recommendations for antennas for this area? he is south wichita area 67213 zip.

i have a channel master 4 bay and a wingard sesnar III i offered to him but i dont know if either of those will work or not.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

The 4-bay CM should work fine (is it a CM-4221?).

KPTS has a lousy signal (short stick and lower power), that will be the hardest one to get. You may need an additional VHF Hi only antenna to combine with your CM. When they go back to RF channel 8.

However, there should be enough signal from KWCH-12 and KAKE-10 when they move their digital OTA from UHF after Feb 17, 2009 for that CM antenna to snag them.


----------



## scooper

Start with www.tvfool.com with his address and see what's out there (especially post transition digital), where it's coming from (direction and distance / expected signal strength). THEN you can make a reasonable guess as to the appropriate antenna for his situation. You MAY need to install a rotor - but look at TVFool first so you can ask good questions.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

scooper said:


> Start with www.tvfool.com with his address and see what's out there (especially post transition digital), where it's coming from (direction and distance / expected signal strength). THEN you can make a reasonable guess as to the appropriate antenna for his situation. You MAY need to install a rotor - but look at TVFool first so you can ask good questions.


Already did...hence my previous advice. Needs no rotator...everything is within a few degrees.


----------

